
Tesla Declines as CEO Musk Says Sales Have Dropped in China - foobarqux
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2015-01-13/tesla-shares-slump-as-ceo-musk-says-sales-have-dropped-in-china.html
======
Jugurtha
I think now would be a good time to buy.

